

In-depth look at gaming and the Mozilla Labs Apps Project - robhawkes
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/12/gaming-and-the-mozilla-labs-apps-project/

======
SKoschnicke
Can't wait to see the first ad going fullscreen and locking my mouse...

~~~
robhawkes
Security of these new features is something that is being taken very
seriously. APIs like the Full Screen API and Mouse Lock API can only be
invoked manually by a user, either by clicking something on the screen or
pressing a key.

It is also impossible for a website to take control of the Full Screen or
Mouse Lock API without your direct knowledge. A big message appears at the top
of the screen when in full screen mode and you can always exit it at any time
by pressing the Esc key.

~~~
SKoschnicke
Thanks for making that clear. But making the user click on something is not
really difficult. Don't get me wrong, I really love the possibilities this
gives to web developers, I just wanted to point out that this will open yet
another way to do harmful things, especially to novice users.

